# "Professional" Photoshoot!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Took pictures of some of the boys today!! Put them in a photo tank and everything, haha!! Didn't get everyone done cause the camera died but got nice pictures of 5 of them!! 

Enjoy!! 

Casanova - Green Multi Marble Halfmoon Male


























Hollywood - Green Gas Multi Halfmoon Male



























Dazzle - Mint Green/Red Marble Delta Male











































Toothless - Blue Halfmoon Male (Had NO tail when I got him)



































Pollard - Mustard Gas Dalmation Halfmoon Plakat Male (Pollard has something weird going on with his eyes, and if you looked at him you'd swear he was blind, but he's not. Though I cant imagine his sight is very good)


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Casanova - Turquoise Butterfly HM
Hollywood - MG Green Multi HM
Dazzle - Mint Green Delta 
Pollard - MG Green HMPK - The eyes could be a case of popeye which is very contagious and deadly. It can be treated with Amoxacillin.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

MG Green Multi and Green Gas Multi are the same thing, and Casanova isn't a turquoise, the flash makes him look odd, he's a green Multi butterfly. Dazzle is mint green and pink and marbled, definitely not just a mint green delta. And Pollards eyes are definitely not popeye. Dragons are prone to the heavy scaling over the eye just like opaque whites are. Its not deadly or contagious, he just can't see very well.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

MG Green Multi and Green Gas Multi are not the same. MG stands for mustard gas - yellow.
yes Casanova is a BFHM.
Dazzle I see no marbling on him unless it just doesn't show up in the picture. Marbling should be on the body and I see nothing on him.
Pollar the one you're calling a Dalmatian. I see no Dalmatian spotting on his fins. How do you know it isn't popeye? In your post you sound like you don't know what it is. You say it's "something weird." Would you even know popeye if you saw it?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Casanova and Dazzle are beautiful.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

He was called a green gas multi by his breeder, Karen MacAuley, Im sure you know who she is  Im aware that he has mustard gas coloration, why does it matter if I say green mustard gas multi or just green gas? 



Bettawhisperer said:


> Pollar the one you're calling a Dalmatian. I see no Dalmatian spotting on his fins. How do you know it isn't popeye? In your post you sound like you don't know what it is. You say it's "something weird." Would you even know popeye if you saw it?


He has spotting on all of his fins, not loud but it's there, maybe he's not technically a dalmation, but who cares? And excuse me? Would I know what popeye would look like? Yes I would, I have been keeping bettas for the last 6 years. And I think you are being a bit rude to me for no reason


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

With those eyes I would just call it a zombie betta  and as for names thier your fish call them whatever you want to call them, unless your trying to breed and sell them, then maybe people might care if they aint named right otherwise who cares, there all bettas, its not like your trying to call them danios.

Untill I got on this site you could of showed me a 1000 diff types of bettas and I would of been like "yup those are bettas" never knew they had diff names for every color veriation, I'm easy though you dont have to sell me on a name as long as its a good looking fish.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

It's called constructive criticism that people are supposed to learn from. Wasn't meant to be rude.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bettawhisperer said:


> In your post you sound like you don't know what it is. You say it's "something weird." Would you even know popeye if you saw it?


I have to agree with the OP. The above quote of yours does sound snarky. Tone it down, wouldja? We're all fishy friends here. And even if it WAS popeye and the fish dies, it's their loss, not yours. You don't have to take it so seriously.


----------

